# Pictures of the Moebius Bride



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Apparently Steve/CultTVMan ran into Frank Windspur somewhere today and has a page of pictures of the new bride kit at his site. So with Steve being banned I thought I would let anyone who doesn't know yet know. The link is:

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=21498&cpage=1#comment-432

It looks like another great, maybe best yet, Moebius model.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> Apparently Steve/CultTVMan ran into Frank Windspur somewhere today and has a page of pictures of the new bride kit at his site. So with Steve being banned I thought I would let anyone who doesn't know yet know. The link is:
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/?p=21498&cpage=1#comment-432
> 
> It looks like another great, maybe best yet, Moebius model.


Good looking kit, will look nice next to my Moebius Frankenstein build.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow!! This is a must-have for sure!
Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I need a bigger display case!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

What great head sculpts!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I was so afraid the head sculpts were going to be softened up in the transition from resin to styrene. I'll have a big helping of crow for dinner. These look fantastic! Way to go Dave and Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Based on those photos I'd agree the Bride looks great, but the Monster's likeness...not so much; I'll wait until I see more photos or see the kit in person before I comment further. When it comes to sculpts of Karloff as the Monster I'm a tough critic, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm not a big Frankenstein fan, but so far, both of their Frankenstein kits look awesome.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think this likeness is pretty good. The first one was repulsively bad. One of the worst I can think of actually.


----------

